# كتاب للعاملين بتغذية المياه و الصرف الصحي



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2014)

اسم الكتاب : الشروط و المواصفات العامة للأعمال الصحية و معدلات الأداء
المؤلف : مهندس استشاري /سعيد على خطاب 
الناشر : دار الكتب العلمية - ش الشيخ ريحان - عابدين - القاهرة
و الكتاب قيمة مضافة يستحق التنويه عنه

المحتوي :


 كيف تكتب جدول الكميات لأعمال التغذية و الصرف الصحي 

كيف تحسب تكاليف التوريد و التركيب 

كيف تحسب معدلات أداء فريق العمل


----------



## pocksh277 (21 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## البراء سامح (21 يوليو 2014)

بوركت وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يوليو 2014)

و لكم مثل الدعاء و للمسلمين آمين


----------



## حماد حسين (7 سبتمبر 2014)

اين الكتاب


----------



## المهندس الحالم (8 سبتمبر 2014)

where is the book ?


----------



## Nile Man (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هل الكتاب مرفوع ام ماذا


----------



## hassan elkholy (8 سبتمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> اسم الكتاب : الشروط و المواصفات العامة للأعمال الصحية و معدلات الأداء
> المؤلف : مهندس استشاري /سعيد على خطاب
> الناشر : دار الكتب العلمية - ش الشيخ ريحان - عابدين - القاهرة
> و الكتاب قيمة مضافة يستحق التنويه عنه
> ...


*حضرتك تقريبا ما رفعت الكتاب فى إنتظار الكتاب يا هندسة*


----------



## silver star (15 سبتمبر 2014)

الكتاب غير موجود  وين روابط التحميل


----------



## م/ابراهيم جلال (2 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2014)

الكتاب يباع لدي دار النشر المذكورة و لا توجد منه سوفت كوبي و انا اشتريت الكتاب من مكتبة جرير 
بارك الله لكم و شكرا على المرور و الكتاب سعره في متناول الجميع لأنه تطبع منه كميات


----------



## Nile Man (4 نوفمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> الكتاب يباع لدي دار النشر المذكورة و لا توجد منه سوفت كوبي و انا اشتريت الكتاب من مكتبة جرير
> بارك الله لكم و شكرا على المرور و الكتاب سعره في متناول الجميع لأنه تطبع منه كميات


تمام جزاك الله خير د/ صبري


----------



## bagan (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وليم شكسبير (15 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة ا لله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اياكم بالطيب 

لكم جزيل الشكر والتحية دكتورنا العزيز 

تم البحث عنه في مكتبة جرير جميع الفروع بالرياض 

طريق الملك عبدالله 

شارع الاحساء 

فرع خريص 

الكتاب غير متوفر للاسف 

سعره 

59 ريال سعودي 

امل من يجده يوافينا بالمعلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you ...this is very great


----------



## غيضان (3 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
بس اذا سمحا الكتاب مو مبين عندي ولا مبين كيف انزلو 
ممكن المساعدة 
الايميل الخاص بي [email protected]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مروركم و جزاكم الله خيرا على دعواتكم و لكم مثلها 
ممكن اذا احد الزملاء نازل يقضي اجازة في مصر تطلب منه النسخة يشتريها من الناشر مباشرة بالعنوان المذكور أو تطلب من مكتبة جرير توفيره


----------



## sharaf911 (5 فبراير 2015)

طيب لو ممكن حد يكون اشتراه ويعمل موضوع شرح مبسط عن الكتاب لبعض الاجزاء زي التلخيص كدة


----------

